# Nail clipped too short.



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Mo's nails were getting a little sharp so I decided to take him to the nearest pet store to trim his nails. They sell birds, so I assumed they were experienced in trimming nails. After 5 minutes of watching them scramble to hold him and trim, I see them (2 people) rush down stairs while letting me know that his nail is bleeding and they are going to get some medicine to stop it. I'm sure it's not uncommon for someone to accidentally trim a bird's nail too short, but I just assumed they would have styptic powder readily on hand just in case. I assume they put him under a heated light or something while they were doing whatever they were doing because when she came back with him he was holding his wings out from his body... She then stated that he was panting and there was a little blood on his wings somehow.... I thought, ummm ok..... Anyways, when my wife and I got back in the truck with Mo you could tell he was stressed. My wife was holding him while rubbing his head and he was literally going to sleep, sort of shaking and nervous. I'm sure it's stressful anyways for a bird to go through even something as simple as being held down for a trim, but I have watched as an avian professional pulled 5 blood feathers out of his tail before, and when we got out to the truck he wasn't as nervous as today.
After putting him in his cage he went right up to his normal night perch spot and wouldn't let anyone touch him. I assume he just wants his rest. Is this normal?


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

They probably didn't go about it the best way but I don't think any bird likes getting it's nails clipped, so it's never an easy process. And any body can get a part time job at a pet store, doesn't mean they're good with birds unfortunately :/ I'd keep an eye on him but sounds more like he was freaked out by the ordeal than anything. He probably exerted a lot of energy trying to fight the people clipping him. Hope all is well with him otherwise.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

poor little guy, it does sound like he was stressed by it. 
When I took Snuggles to the avian vet and asked if they could clip his because they were to sharp he suggested using a nail file instead to get the tip that way it lessens the chance of it bleeding, it probably wont work so great if they are long to though like Car Alarms get's even our normal vet made his bleed. You are right though they should have had something ready just in case, I hope he's feeling back to his normal self soon.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Poor baby, hope he feels better soon
I trim my lots nails but not often, I usually use an emery board to file them, no metal files because they're too hard


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Next time its better you don't clip Mo's nails. Hope he feels better. And try a nail filer. The others think its good.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

It happens. Mine have had their toenails trimmed too short before. They usually recover within a day. It's harder to trim nails that are dark, because it's not possible to see the quick. I actually trim my guys' nails now. It's really not that difficult, and they are not traumatized as much. If I take them to the bird store, they have to travel in a car and be handled by someone they have never seen before. If I do it, they don't feel as nervous. I usually swaddle them in a light blanket so that they can't move much, and I use a regular nail clipper for people. It works well.
With a little practice, you will be able to do it too. That way, Mo won't have to go through the trauma of traveling and being held by strange people.


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

I still struggle to trim Cassise's nails. There's a lot of struggling, towel or no. Also the bird is darn clever, when it sees even a sliver of the nail cutter it starts running away from me. *sigh*


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

You guys are all right. No more clipping. I will use a file from now on.He has pink feet and clear nails, but one of his toenails has a visible blood vein, and that's the one she clipped too short, but either way he is his normal self today thankfully.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

Better the toes be butchered too short than his wings!!

Nails grow super fast... they'll be sharp again in no time 

When I take my tiel in to get his toes drilled he has difficulties gripping afterwards and keeps falling off my shoulder. This only happens for a few days afterwards and before I know it... his nails are super sharp again. He lives on my shoulder, so his nails don't get sanded down naturally.


----------



## Elishiva (Aug 23, 2013)

My vet has clipped my tiels toenails a bit short on rare occasion and yes she has styptic powder ready and waiting. I would find a vet who does it for free once or twice a year. Not mess with the amateurs. Poor little guy... hope he feels better about it soon.


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Juliet said:


> Better the toes be butchered too short than his wings!!
> 
> Nails grow super fast... they'll be sharp again in no time
> 
> When I take my tiel in to get his toes drilled he has difficulties gripping afterwards and keeps falling off my shoulder. This only happens for a few days afterwards and before I know it... his nails are super sharp again. He lives on my shoulder, so his nails don't get sanded down naturally.


Mo has the same problem when perching after a trim.


----------

